# Candy Explosion - If you like candy, this game will soon be your favorite!



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

@GooglePlay https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mosoft.candy.fireworks

*If you like candy, this game will soon be your favorite!*

You have to destroy as much candy as possible. But be carful ... you shouldn't touch the black bomb ... otherwise is game over!

Beat the highscore and add your name in the online highscore!

The app has minimal permissions, like internet access (e.g. for the online highscore) and reading/writing on the SD-card to install the app.

*Have fun with this game!*

Check out the video: Free Android Game Candy Explosion - YouTube


----------

